# Correct Socket for 3 Phase Bridgeport



## wheeliecake (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

I am installing a rotary phase converter in my garage.  The converter is going to run my 1 1/2 hp bridgeport.  I want to wire a socket into the phase converter and a plug onto the end of my bridgeport power cable.  This is obviously to add some expandability to the system should I get anymore 220v 3 phase equipment I can swap the plugs out as needs be.  Having always hardwired equipment before I realized that I have no idea what plug and socket to buy and an internet search left me confused?  So, repeating myself here, what plug and socket for 220v 3 phase should I buy?  Can someone also suggest an online seller so I can just order this stuff?

Thanks, Ron.


----------



## DMS (Jun 24, 2013)

Depending on whether you have a neutral coming out of the RPC or not, you will want either a NEMA L22-XX (with neutral) or an NEMA L15-XX (without neutral). The "L" indicates it's a twist lock, if you don't want that, just remove the L (so, 22-XX, or 15-XX). The XX is the current capacity. So, say you need 30 amps, and have a 3phase connection with no neutral (called a "Wye" connection), then you would want an L15-30P (the plug) and an L15-30R (receptacle).

Lowes and Home Depot carry these in my area, though they tend to be located in a different section from the regular receptacles (who knows why). You can also get them through McMaster or Amazon. McMaster as always has everything, but is far from the cheapest. If you have a local electrical supply in your area, that is where you will probably get the best deal.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi wheelie,

i'm a huge fan of NEMA twistlock plugs. In my normal work, 90% of the equipment i repair are 3 phase units.
100% of them are connected by twistlock plugs.
Hubbel is a quality manufacturer, i have no connection with Hubbel, just a satisfied customer
L15-30 is good to 30amps it's a 3pole/grounded plug commonly used in industry. it has 4 conductors, 3 power 1 ground
about $28 ea
 L15-20 is good for 20 amps.  it's a 3pole/grounded plug also used commonly in industry. 4 conductors, 3 power 1 ground
about $28 ea

the numbers are NEMA standard, you can go to any electrical supplier, box store, good hardware store and ask for them.
a word of caution, make sure you can plug the male and female together before you leave the place of purchase.
in the box stores sometimes plugs and connectors get mixed up and you know what happens then...
the female connectors are slightly more expensive.

I have purchased cheaper versions of plugs.
if you are on a budget, you can take those same numbers(L15-30 or L15-20) and search Ebay or other sites and get them relatively cheap.
i'll admit i bought a couple of Chinese twist locks on ebay.
 i wasn't impressed with them but, they did have NEMA cert. they do function
if you have other questions, i'd be happy to help

you can get away with 20 amp plugs no problem!

mike)


----------

